# Pegasus 1/144 Haunebu II



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Hello everyone - haven't posted anything for a while, but I thought you all might enjoy this 1/144 scale "Haunebu II" flying saucer from Pegasus Models I recently completed. Nice kit, goes together well.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done! Looks great.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

scooke123 said:


> Well done! Looks great.


I'll second that!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Schön!


----------

